# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Η Eγκυκλοπαίδεια του Μηχανικού > Βοηθητικά μηχανήματα πλοίου >  Υβριδικός Υπερπληρωτής

## apollo_express

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τι είναι ο υβριδικός υπερπληρωτής;

Το είδα ως θέμα σε ένα νέο ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό (maritech news) και το ψάχνω, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρω.

----------


## tankerman

> Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς τι είναι ο υβριδικός υπερπληρωτής;
> 
> Το είδα ως θέμα σε ένα νέο ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό (maritech news) και το ψάχνω, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρω.


Ειναι ενα ηλεκτρικο συστημα υπερπληρωσης. Σε αυτο το συστημα τα καυσαερια της μηχανης κινουν στροβιλο παραγωγης ηλεκτρικου ρευματος και οχι στροβιλοσυμπιεστη αερα. Η υπερληρωση σε αυτο το συστημα γινετε απο ηλεκτρικο συμπιεστη ο οποιος κινητε με το παραγωμενο ρευμα απο τον στροβιλο παραγωγης ηλεκτρικου ρευματος. Τυχον περισεια ρευματος καταναλωνετε σε αλλες Χρησεις.
Με αυτον τον τροπο εχουμε εξαληψη του turbo lag, μειωμενους ρυπους εως 30%,εξοικονομηση ενεργειας,μειωση του back pressure των καυσαεριων, ελεγχομενη ποσοτητα - ροη αερα προς καυση. κτλ 

πιστευω να εγινα κατανοητος και στους μη μηχανικους

----------


## apollo_express

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Apostolos

Ποιάς εταιρίας ειναι πατέντα? ΑΒΒ?

----------


## alkiviadis

> Ειναι ενα ηλεκτρικο συστημα υπερπληρωσης. Σε αυτο το συστημα τα καυσαερια της μηχανης κινουν στροβιλο παραγωγης ηλεκτρικου ρευματος και οχι στροβιλοσυμπιεστη αερα. Η υπερληρωση σε αυτο το συστημα γινετε απο ηλεκτρικο συμπιεστη ο οποιος κινητε με το παραγωμενο ρευμα απο τον στροβιλο παραγωγης ηλεκτρικου ρευματος. Τυχον περισεια ρευματος καταναλωνετε σε αλλες Χρησεις.
> Με αυτον τον τροπο εχουμε εξαληψη του turbo lag, μειωμενους ρυπους εως 30%,εξοικονομηση ενεργειας,μειωση του back pressure των καυσαεριων, ελεγχομενη ποσοτητα - ροη αερα προς καυση. κτλ 
> 
> πιστευω να εγινα κατανοητος και στους μη μηχανικους


Ναι αλλά στις χαμηλές στροφές?Αρκεί η ήδη υπάρχουσα ενέργεια στις μπαταρίες για τα blower?

----------


## sp_kos

> Ειναι ενα ηλεκτρικο συστημα υπερπληρωσης. Σε αυτο το συστημα τα καυσαερια της μηχανης κινουν στροβιλο παραγωγης ηλεκτρικου ρευματος και οχι στροβιλοσυμπιεστη αερα. Η υπερληρωση σε αυτο το συστημα γινετε απο ηλεκτρικο συμπιεστη ο οποιος κινητε με το παραγωμενο ρευμα απο τον στροβιλο παραγωγης ηλεκτρικου ρευματος. Τυχον περισεια ρευματος καταναλωνετε σε αλλες Χρησεις.
> Με αυτον τον τροπο εχουμε εξαληψη του turbo lag, μειωμενους ρυπους εως 30%,εξοικονομηση ενεργειας,μειωση του back pressure των καυσαεριων, ελεγχομενη ποσοτητα - ροη αερα προς καυση. κτλ 
> 
> πιστευω να εγινα κατανοητος και στους μη μηχανικους


Πολύ ωραίο το topic καθώς και η απάντηση από τον tankerman αλλά θα ήθελα αν είναι εύκολο να με προσανατολίσεις κάπου όπου θα μπορούσα να βρω κάποια σχετική βιβλιογραφία για αυτό το ζήτημα και γενικά για τα turbocharger.

----------


## tankerman

> Ποιάς εταιρίας ειναι πατέντα? ΑΒΒ?


Δεν ξερω ποια εταιρεια εκανε πρωτη την πατεντα (προφανος εγινε απο εταιρεια που ασχολειται με τον μηχανοκινητο αθλητισμο π.χ holset)
αλλα σαφως στην ναυτιλια εφαρμοστικε πρωτα απο την ABB.

----------


## tankerman

> Ναι αλλά στις χαμηλές στροφές?Αρκεί η ήδη υπάρχουσα ενέργεια στις μπαταρίες για τα blower?


ουτος η αλλος και στα συμβατικα συστηματα στις χαμηλες στροφες χρησιμοποιηται το ηλεκτροκινητο blower (διχρονες)

----------


## tankerman

> Πολύ ωραίο το topic καθώς και η απάντηση από τον tankerman αλλά θα ήθελα αν είναι εύκολο να με προσανατολίσεις κάπου όπου θα μπορούσα να βρω κάποια σχετική βιβλιογραφία για αυτό το ζήτημα και γενικά για τα turbocharger.


Εδω θα τα βρουμε λιγο σκουρα καθως στην ελλαδα βιβλιογραφια για ναυτικη μηχανολογια οσο και αν ψαξεις δεν θα βρεις τιποτα.
Μπορεις ομως να γινεις μελος  εδω  http://www.imarest.org/ στο οποιο θα βρεις οτι θελεις αρκει να εχεις ορεξη για διαβασμα.

----------


## sp_kos

> Εδω θα τα βρουμε λιγο σκουρα καθως στην ελλαδα βιβλιογραφια για ναυτικη μηχανολογια οσο και αν ψαξεις δεν θα βρεις τιποτα.
> Μπορεις ομως να γινεις μελος  εδω  http://www.imarest.org/ στο οποιο θα βρεις οτι θελεις αρκει να εχεις ορεξη για διαβασμα.


Ευχαριστώ tankerman, ελπίζω να βρω αυτό που ψάχνω.Ήδη ήσουν πολύ διαφωτιστικός. Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να σε εξυπηρετήσω στο μέλλον.

----------


## nikos1945

ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΝ ΕΓΙΝΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ. ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΟΙ SUPER ENGINER TA ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΤΕ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ.

----------


## tankerman

> ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΟΥ ΑΝ ΕΓΙΝΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΗ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥΣ. ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΟΙ SUPER ENGINER TA ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΤΕ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ.


Αν ο Μηχανικος του Ε.Ν αποφοιτος δημοσιας σχολης ταξιδεμενος κατα 90% με σαπακια VLCC θεωρηται απο παλαιμαχο του μηχανοστασιου ως super engineer και οχι ως συναδερφος με λυπει ιδιαιτερα.

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΕΚΤΙΜΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΘΕΤΗ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΑΤΑΜΕ ΣΕ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΑΜΟΙΒΕΑΣ ΕΚΤΥΜΗΣΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΥ Ο ΕΝΑΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ.ΕΑΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΤΩ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ. ΚΑΛΗ ΣΟΥ ΝΥΧΤΑ

----------

